# BMW's new 3 Series



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Appears to be final shots of BMW's next 3 series over on germancarfans.com - don't think the chaps over in munich will be too pleased about that showing up on the web.

Lookswise - well I guess it's a little better looking than the 7 and 5, would like to see what the coupe and ragtop will look like.[/url]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I actually like all the new BMW motors - 5 and even the 7 included. The 3 looks good, but I'm not sure about the back - it could easily be an Avensis... :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Given the aging 3s strong showing in road tests against some far more modern (and powerful) competition, I think the dropping in of the new improved and lighter 258hp version of the 3.0 six into the current shell is going to give it a new lease of life.

I am reserving judgement on the new shape until I see the tin. A tuned 335d with 325hp 450ft lb torque (from stock 275hp 410ft lbs) coupe or touring will be very nice indeed.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking good 8)



















But timing is bad for me this time round  my 5's nearing the end of the contract period


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> Looking good 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. :? Trademark kidney grill is far too large in relation to the front lights size ; the bonnet doesn't flow particularly well into the A pillar and roof arch ; and rear looks like a Seat Toledo:









Still I wasn't overly keen on the E46 when it first came out. Currently on my third. :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nope Mr C can't agree with you there

There's only one Toledo 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

anyone got any spyshots/artists impression of the new 4 series (ie 3 series coupe and convertible)

cheers

James


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Jam!

Pictures were in Autocar 20-26th July edition and it is absolutely gorgeous! 

By the way, did you send the Lawson mix in the post as I have not got it yet. No rush though, just wandering.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Few more here;


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

oh bugger. I really like that ragtop, which leaves me with a real problem on my hands...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

On the subject of performance Oil burners Vauxhall are nearly there with their Vectra sport 2.5 twin turbo 0:60 6:2 sec limted to 150 mph so say Autocar mag 3 weeks ago


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

SORRY Chaps wrong thread beer goggles on


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Have to say I quite like it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Have to say I quite like it.


Yes, Photoshop is an amazing package innit? :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> Hi Jam!
> 
> Pictures were in Autocar 20-26th July edition and it is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> By the way, did you send the Lawson mix in the post as I have not got it yet. No rush though, just wandering.


The convertible is stunning! Hope it actaully does look like that!

ps Completely forgot about that CD mate, so sorry. Just copying it now and will stick it in the post now so you'll get it tomorrow.

Going to see DJ Alena tomorrow, can't wait! 8)


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers bud appreciate it!

Going clubbing myself tonight. Going to see James Zabiela. Can't wait! 

Have a good un tomorrow!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Justman said:


> Cheers bud appreciate it!
> 
> Going clubbing myself tonight. Going to see James Zabiela. Can't wait!
> 
> Have a good un tomorrow!!


Cheers mate, have fun tonight!


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers! 8)

Am sure I will!


----------

